# Something Different For Breakfast? What is it for you?



## Lon (Jan 1, 2017)

I just finished the last half of last nights South Western Calzone for breakfast with orange juice instead of wine.


----------



## boaterboi (Jan 1, 2017)

I made blueberry pancakes with real maple syrup today. I put in too many blueberries but they were really yummy! :thumbsup1:


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 1, 2017)

*I made cinnamon French Toast this morning.  I have never made it before, but Rick wanted something special for the new year.  It actually turned out well. I would do it again.*


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 1, 2017)

Some pickled herring left over from last night and a slice of Mile High Apple Pie which was baked this morning.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 1, 2017)

BlondieBoomer said:


> Some pickled herring left over from last night and a slice of Mile High Apple Pie which was baked this morning.



Darn..knew there was something I forgot...the herring.  But I do have the black eye peas for later


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 1, 2017)

BlondieBoomer said:


> Some pickled herring left over from last night and a slice of Mile High Apple Pie which was baked this morning.



Another vote for the Mile High club, love pie for breakfast!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2017)

Leftover pot roast sandwich on whole wheat bread. My breakfasts are as varied as any other meal.  Wish I had some pickled herring though.


----------



## jujube (Jan 1, 2017)

This morning, I put some leftover caviar in scrambled eggs.  Green eggs, anyone?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 1, 2017)

Ate at the Moose Club this morning. Blueberry pancakes, two eggs over, homefries, two link sausage and some grits. For 6 bucks, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 1, 2017)

I don't know how I forgot about the herring. We have Vita brand in Jersey also. It certainly has gotten expensive over the last few years. I would pick up a jar throughout the year,now I guess it will be a treat for New Years. I tried the one in sour cream but much prefer the one in wine sauce.


----------

